# Vieux mac, quelle valeur?



## nitramebbal (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour! Voici ce que j'ai à la maison et je dois m'en départir. 
Est-ce que ça vaut encore quelque chose aujourd'hui ou non?
Voici des images!


----------



## Nitiel (5 Octobre 2008)

Si tu veut le jetter, je te le prends !?


----------



## Flibust007 (5 Octobre 2008)

Vas voir sur Ebay si tu n'as pas de points de comparaison.
Le tout a l'air en superbe état extérieur de plus !!!


----------



## CBi (6 Octobre 2008)

Hé oui, il en est des ordinateurs comme des automobiles = après la période du "vieux, occasion bon état général" qui ne vaut pas un clou, si on attend un peu, on entre dans la période du "vintage, état collection", et avec une marque comme Apple, il n'y a pas de limite à ce que peuvent payer des passionnés. 

En tous cas, je te conseille de vendre le tout aux enchères sur eBay ou autre, avec les photos que tu postes ici, et en changeant le titre de "vieux Mac" à "Mac vintage : ensemble exceptionnel" = rare en effet de voir un ensemble aussi complet dans un tel état !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Hé oui, il en est des ordinateurs comme des automobiles = après la période du "vieux, occasion bon état général" qui ne vaut pas un clou, si on attend un peu, on entre dans la période du "vintage, état collection", et avec une marque comme Apple, il n'y a pas de limite à ce que peuvent payer des passionnés.
> 
> En tous cas, je te conseille de vendre le tout aux enchères sur eBay ou autre, avec les photos que tu postes ici, et en changeant le titre de "vieux Mac" à "Mac vintage : ensemble exceptionnel" = rare en effet de voir un ensemble aussi complet dans un tel état !



Assez d'accord avec ça, sauf que faudra guère espérer en tirer plus d'une vingtaine d'&#8364;, le Mac II SI n'étant pas vraiment dans le collimateur des collectionneurs (qui déjà, ne paient guère plus de 30/40&#8364; pour un Apple II en bon état).

Sinon, tu peux les mettre ici, ça ne te rapportera rien, mais ça pourra faire plaisir à quelqu'un !


Cela dit, on déménage dans "Classic Mac" ou ce topic sera à sa place !


----------



## Superparati (6 Octobre 2008)

belle ensemble!

Je suis touché par les autocollants Apple magnifique !
C'est un macintosh LC  en état ! j'aime beaucoup ^^


----------



## CBi (6 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Assez d'accord avec ça, sauf que faudra guère espérer en tirer plus d'une vingtaine d', le Mac II SI n'étant pas vraiment dans le collimateur des collectionneurs (qui déjà, ne paient guère plus de 30/40 pour un Apple II en bon état).



A voir, il y a actuellement sur eBay une offre de Mac II fx à 340$. Mais je ne sais pas si la rubrique Vintage Computing a son équivalent sur eBay.fr

L'autre stratégie, c'est de découper l'ensemble en de nombreux lots particuliers = les accessoires, cables, manuels,... peuvent intéresser des collectionneurs que l'achat de l'ensemble n'intéressera pas nécessairement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2008)

Superparati a dit:


> C'est un macintosh LC  en état ! j'aime beaucoup ^^



Non, c'est un Mac II si



CBi a dit:


> A voir, il y a actuellement sur eBay une offre de Mac II fx à 340$.



Oui, un Mac II fx, le plus puissant des Mac "68030", très cher à l'époque (dans les 45000 Francs français, soit près de 7000 &#8364, et assez rare, mais là, on a un Mac II si, qui était assez bon marché  (entre 4 et 5 fois moins cher que le II fx), très répandu (en 1996, il y en avait encore plus de 400 en service au AGF lorsque j'y étais responsable informatique d'une des compagnies du groupe, et ce, sans compter ceux, inutilisés, stockés par le service "matériel"), et qui en plus, était une daube, plus lent qu'un SE30, bien que de plus d'un an plus récent, et qu'en théorie plus puissant (68030 à 20 Mhz contre 16 seulement au SE30).

Non, je pense vraiment que les collectionneurs risquent de ne pas être passionnés, mais, après tout, "qui ne tente rien n'a rien" !


----------



## claude72 (8 Octobre 2008)

CBi a dit:


> A voir, il y a actuellement sur eBay une offre de Mac II fx à 340$.


J'en ai 2 à donner !!!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Octobre 2008)

Hello !
à mon avis ils n'ont plus aucune valeur marchande  

je donne les miens de plus en plus; 
reste des LC III et deux performas 54000 série monobloc, un noir et un gris avec le Quicktake 150, à prendre chez moi dans le 47 
patrick


----------



## Luc G (8 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est un Mac II si
> 
> 
> et qui en plus, était une daube, plus lent qu'un SE30, bien que de plus d'un an plus récent, et qu'en théorie plus puissant (68030 à 20 Mhz contre 16 seulement au SE30).!



Si je me rappelle bien, le SI n'avait pas le coprocesseur arithmétique, ce qui le pénalisait
Et sans doute aussi pas de mémoire vidéo dédiée

Effectivement, pas une machine impérissable, à l'époque où je m'occupais d'un petit parc de bécanes à la fac, j'avais évité.
Le SE30 par contre superbe (d'ailleurs, le mien marche toujours), le FX avait en prime des mémoires spécifiques qui coûtaient la peau des fesses


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Si je me rappelle bien, le SI n'avait pas le coprocesseur arithmétique, ce qui le pénalisait



Tout à fait, il faisait même un peu moins bien que le Mac IIcx, qui n'était déjà pas une référence.



Luc G a dit:


> Et sans doute aussi pas de mémoire vidéo dédiée



Exact, la vidéo squattait entre 64 et 320 Ko sur la Ram système, selon le nombre de couleurs affichées (16 ou 256)



Luc G a dit:


> Le SE30 par contre&#8230; superbe (d'ailleurs, le mien marche toujours)



Oui, mais qui souffre de deux grosses faiblesses : la vidéo, et les ports ADB, très fragiles (électriquement parlant). Beaucoup de ces Mac sont morts d'une de ces deux causes (le mien de l'ADB : il fonctionnait toujours, mais, suite à un arrachage intempestif du câble clavier, on ne pouvait plus y brancher ni clavier, ni souris. Heureusement, ça s'est passé chez celui à qui je l'avais revendu, pas quand je m'en servais ).



Luc G a dit:


> le FX avait en prime des mémoires spécifiques qui coûtaient la peau des fesses



Ce qui explique donc tes difficultés à rester assis


----------

